# Well water level monitoring



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

For all the folks with irrigation on wells, especially on larger properties where you're going through lots of water. Are you using any type of water level monitoring device/equipment in the well? If so what are you using and what exists. I'm just starting to google this and try and find something.

I feel like I would be more comfortable if I could see how much my well was going down during watering and seeing how it recovers afterwards instead of just praying there's lots of water.

Thanks


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I dont own one so I cant say whether its good or bad but there's the Well Watch 660.

https://enoscientific.com/

Looks kewl.... Which makes me want one to play with.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

****o1 said:


> I dont own one so I cant say whether its good or bad but there's the Well Watch 660.
> 
> https://enoscientific.com/
> 
> Looks kewl.... Which makes me want one to play with.


Awesome, do you happen to know any of their prices?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you have to ask, you cant afford it 

https://enoscientific.com/product/well-watch-670/


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh sweet I didn't see their prices on their website. Ty!

Too bad it mounts to the top of the well cover and they went ahead and installed my well in my front yard! Lol. Yeah I need to landscape around it...

Thanks will def be looking into this for piece of mind!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You can have a well/pump company come and measure the wells drawdown, recovery, static water level and the depth of your pump. We have a ground water resource department in our county that will measure that data or have it on file, so it may be worth checking to see if you have something like locally.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Wiley said:


> You can have a well/pump company come and measure the wells drawdown, recovery, static water level and the depth of your pump. We have a ground water resource department in our county that will measure that data or have it on file, so it may be worth checking to see if you have something like locally.


well is only two years old, so i have all that info from when it was installed. when they did the test, well is drilled 280' depth, pump installed at 200' and water level was at 50', draw down of 8' over an hour. but like right now i'm trying to pump about 4-6 hours straight a night which would mean i could be dropping 50' easy, and how long to recover etc. It's been dry so is my normal water level still at 50'?

just be a piece of mind to know how much water you actually have on the regular esp. during a dry summer when you're pumping the irrigation. right now on my seedlings i'm prob in the 2000 gallon/ day range and that will likely double next week when i get the rest planted. that's a lot of water


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> > You can have a well/pump company come and measure the wells drawdown, recovery, static water level and the depth of your pump. We have a ground water resource department in our county that will measure that data or have it on file, so it may be worth checking to see if you have something like locally.
> ...


Cool, sounds like you already have some good info. Keep us posted if you get that well watch meter as I'd like to hear your experience.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

I do an old fashioned sounding. I go out and bang on the well cap, and record the sound with my phone. Analyze the echo time in Audacity (speed of sound is 1100 ft/sec) and get a depth ±1 ft. Takes me about 5 minutes start to finish. No special tools or equipment, cost is free, and I don't even have to take the well cap off. Have been tracking my well levels this way for several years.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

LeeB said:


> I do an old fashioned sounding. I go out and bang on the well cap, and record the sound with my phone. Analyze the echo time in Audacity (speed of sound is 1100 ft/sec) and get a depth ±1 ft. Takes me about 5 minutes start to finish. No special tools or equipment, cost is free, and I don't even have to take the well cap off. Have been tracking my well levels this way for several years.


great idea Lee

here is a video for anyone else interested that explains how to do it all.


----------

